# Buying a set of wheels



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi folks

I have read a few threads but am still not confident buying a second hand vehicle from a dealer or private. I know what I want and am spending some significant dollars so what are the pitfalls? Any advice much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What car - Make/Model do you want?


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Andy

Prado, BMW X5 or similar but it is more about the procedure. How do you do the transfer and ensure it is genuine? A lot have warranties but are they valid on sale?

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Buy it form a reputable (Ha!) dealer, that's the only real way.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

you can always search for whatever you want in the classified section in Dubizzle , if you're going for a 2nd hand ride , make sure you're gonna get it from an owner not a used car showroom , to check the car out , I'd prefer to get a detailed report about it from its agency using the chassis number and to technically check it with its authorized dealer workshop besides the Physical Check in the Registration Dept ( the last one will only cost you AED 50 ) .


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

(Love the pic ultramind...)


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> (Love the pic ultramind...)


that was one of my moments of happiness


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ultramind said:


> that was one of my moments of happiness


The bill from Chris at Icon for the bust rear axle wasn't though eh?


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The bill from Chris at Icon for the bust rear axle wasn't though eh?


hehehehehehehe ....... no , I was lucky  , already got my diff enforced ...... shocks and springs are a bit tough as well " got some minor mods in there  "


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am a bit suspicious of the dealers I have met. Can anyone vouch for one?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

............................................................................


:spit: no one can help? rofl


----------

